# HO Scale Go Transit MP40 Loco



## gmanontario (Nov 22, 2019)

About 12 or 13 years ago, This train loco was specially built in China as a limited edition. I'm not really a collector but I do love trains and train memorabilia.
It's a model loco HO scale of the MP40 GO Transit loco numbered 600. When the agency was transitioning from the old locos to the new ones, about 350 of these were produced in 2006/2007 for sale to employees as a publicity campaign.
Mine has never been out of the box. I happen to get this one due to very fortunate circumstance. I was just wondering if it would be worth my time and effort to sell it. I can't find out anything whatsoever about this model online.
Any opinion would be welcome.
Here are a few photos of the box it's in:
Loco_Box Top 
Loco Display window


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Being a uncommon commuter rail locomotive, you could probably get a decent amount for it. eBay always seems loaded with METRA and NJT stuff but rarely have I seen GO Transit engines. 

You might do better to decide on a price and list it here on the buy/sell forum. That way you can avoid all the EBay fees...

Tom


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks like a quality model. The page showing it is here:
http://www.truelinetrains.ca/locomotives/ho---mp36-3c-3s-mp-40
Can't tell if it's still in production, but I doubt it and the website hasn't been updated in a few years . Looks like it originally sold for $300. Ebay recent completed sales for True Line MP40 and MP36. models have gone for between 280 and 400. The last GO MP40 looks to have gone for 290 but it wasn't quite as nice as yours.

Generally Ebay Sold listings are the best way to find out what a given item is fetching.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*From Wikipedia: *"In 2011, MotivePower upgraded the MP40PH-3C to comply with the EPA's more stringent Tier 3 emissions standard, which was in effect between 2012 and 2014. Three locomotives meeting this standard were built, all delivered to Sounder commuter rail in the Seattle area."

Which runs through my old hometown of Edmonds, WA. I suppose that your particular model was meant for a display shelf - but there have been people here looking for HO and N models of the unusual Bombardier passenger cars that go with it.


----------



## gmanontario (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks for the tips folks. My task for tomorrow is to scour the sold listings at eBay to get a clue here.

Truetrains is still in business it seems but they've given up on their web presence it seems. The email I sent bounced. Other hobby stores want between 50 and 100 for an appraisal.

A retired go transit employee here in Ontario has a working HO scale mp40, 11 bilevel coaches and a cab car but no sound or lights on the loco. Seems he has a different production model.

Thanks again and I will do my best to avoid eBay sales. I sold two items in the last 5 years and one tried to scam me. When I listed an item on kijiji I had a dozen people try the old pay me too much using a bank draft and send the difference back. Right there buddy I'll get on it quickly.

:cAnada:


----------



## gmanontario (Nov 22, 2019)

One more thing, this was a limited production model for publicity. 350 of this type and 300 without lights and sounds.
:cAnada:


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I understand your reluctance to use eBay but for an item like this it's probably the best way too get top dollar and reach the greatest possible audience.

That said, you could put it up for 3 bills here and see if there are any takers.

As regards the limited run, the model you have in the number you have is listed on their website indicating that it was probably also available for sale regularly. So, I doubt that special run status will garner you a premium price unless there is some sort of certificate or documentation starting this.


----------



## gmanontario (Nov 22, 2019)

Eilif said:


> I understand your reluctance to use eBay but for an item like this it's probably the best way too get top dollar and reach the greatest possible audience.
> 
> That said, you could put it up for 3 bills here and see if there are any takers.
> 
> As regards the limited run, the model you have in the number you have is listed on their website indicating that it was probably also available for sale regularly. So, I doubt that special run status will garner you a premium price unless there is some sort of certificate or documentation starting this.


I'm still deciding what to do. 
As for the trains go transit only authorized the count I mentioned to be done in their livery. I have no doubt more were made with other livery. I've seen one that was repainted to those colors.

Just as an admission, I am retiring soon from Metrolinx (Formerly Go Transit) and was actually a part of the social committee that ordered all kinds of things to commemorate the new locos. I forget why I didn't buy one at the time. I got this one from a charity raffle.

Its next to impossible to find the cab car and bilevels in go transit colors now.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

gmanontario said:


> I'm still deciding what to do.
> As for the trains go transit only authorized the count I mentioned to be done in their livery. I have no doubt more were made with other livery. I've seen one that was repainted to those colors.
> 
> Just as an admission, I am retiring soon from Metrolinx (Formerly Go Transit) and was actually a part of the social committee that ordered all kinds of things to commemorate the new locos. I forget why I didn't buy one at the time. I got this one from a charity raffle.
> ...


Good to know. If the only one's that were made in GO livery were this run, then at least you know a bit more accurately what they sell for. The last one on Bay was $290. 

We model railroaders in Chicago have a similar problem with METRA in HO. Though we have locos aplenty, METRA bi-level commuter coaches are like hens teeth. I was lucky enough to score 3 older Walthers coaches at a train show that someone had done themselves.


----------



## gmanontario (Nov 22, 2019)

Good news for me. I contacted a model train club and they let their members know about this. I eventually accepted an offer of 450 CDN.

Good times

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Good score! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

gmanontario said:


> Good news for me. I contacted a model train club and they let their members know about this. I eventually accepted an offer of 450 CDN.
> 
> Good times
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice.


Well done! Way to beat the market!
Plus there's a good chance it will get run for the public to admire.

Happy retirement!


----------

